
Choose a Career, Not a Job - pollett
https://medium.com/@giorgia1london/choose-a-career-not-a-job-4a9af4082206
======
bernierocks
It's great to have a career over a job. But aside from some of the big tech
companies, most companies will only ever offer you a job.

